# Whiffle Question...



## DivotHead (Sep 26, 2006)

Is hitting whiffle balls counterproductive?


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Since you are working on your swing and the club is hitting through the ball as opposed to you hitting at a ball, it would be better than nothing when practicing your full swing. It beats breaking a neighbor's window or knocking out one of the neighbor's kids.

I hit them at home when I can't go to the range. I don't recommend chipping with them, you don't get the feel of hitting a real ball. I practice chipping at home with real golf balls.

I prefer hitting the real thing.


----------

